# Heya new girl here



## Zoe_baby

thinking of joining the gym to get toned ready for the summer is there any fast ways i can tone my stomach up . my age is 25 years and im from bournemouth


----------



## AK-26

Welcome Zoe :thumb:


----------



## Super_G

You could do all my abs workouts for me? :lol:

Welcome to UK-M, hope you enjoy the forums as much as I do


----------



## paul81

cardio, and a decent diet....

and no, a 1000 situps a day wont really help.....


----------



## PHMG

yes there is, 1st stage is done, joining the gym...second stage is f.ucking hard work in said gym at least 3 times a week and being hungry a lot of the time :lol: . Welcome to hell!!!


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Nice to see you to see you nice. "Toning" or "contouring" happens as a result of mainly diet. Take a look in the fat loss sub forum and you'll soon have a better idea of what to do.


----------



## Squirrel

Hi Zoe & welcome....Remember, abs are built in the kitchen.

Good luck with your goals.


----------



## Hartman

Hello and welcome, you'll find lots of great advice here!

Best thing to do first is head over to the diet section of the site..... Goodluck!


----------



## Keeks

Hello and welcome!

No fast way unfortunately, as above clean diet, cardio and keep at it but you will get there.


----------



## Gorgeous_George

your not thinking about it you joined LOL

welcome to the cult


----------



## Ironclad

Hi Zoe, welcome to UK-M.


----------



## Zoe_baby

thank you for the welcome's i have uploaded two photos of my stomach at present but want to make it flatter and tone up


----------



## PaulB

hi, get ready for another 1000 hits on this thread...


----------



## TG123

Zoe_baby said:


> View attachment 87720
> View attachment 87721
> 
> 
> thank you for the welcome's i have uploaded two photos of my stomach at present but want to make it flatter and tone up


yeah cos you definently look like you need to tone up :whistling:

welcome to uk-m


----------



## paul81

ANGLIK said:


> hi, get ready for another 1000 hits on this thread...


this :lol:

but also, whats your usual diet like Zoe?


----------



## Wheyman

Welcome.

Looking great already


----------



## Gorgeous_George

flatter, u avin a bubble lol

whats ur height and weight Zoe?


----------



## Queenie

Welcome Zoe! As above, no short cuts... Well done on joining the gym  x


----------



## Zoe_baby

AK-26 said:


> Welcome Zoe :thumb:


thankyou hun nice body urself


----------



## yannyboy

Zoe_baby said:


> View attachment 87720
> View attachment 87721
> 
> 
> thank you for the welcome's i have uploaded two photos of my stomach at present but want to make it flatter and tone up


Welcome to UKM Zoe

You have a flatter stomach than 99% of the folk on here already!

As previously mentioned, stricter diet and weights/cardio 2-3 times a week


----------



## Zoe_baby

Gorgeous_George said:


> flatter, u avin a bubble lol
> 
> whats ur height and weight Zoe?


5ft 4 and i weigh 8 and half stone hun xx


----------



## Fatstuff

Flat stomachs are for girls .... Oh .... Hello


----------



## GShock

Your looking great baby, but your goal is your goal so good luck and welcome to UKM


----------



## AK-26

Zoe_baby said:


> thankyou hun nice body urself


cheers, as its been mentioned already i'll just add to it

key to abs = diet and cardio.

but that aside i think you'll like it here, great advice and banter.

if the lads get a bit much tell em to back off but other than that i'll leave you to your goals and wish you luck.


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Zoe_baby said:


> 5ft 4 and i weigh 8 and half stone hun xx


8 and half? is that while holding a 2 stone weight lol


----------



## Zoe_baby

GShock said:


> Your looking great baby, but your goal is your goal so good luck and welcome to UKM


your looking hot urself hun i must say :wub:


----------



## Leigh

Welcome You'll get lots of help and advice from the guys on here with pics like those


----------



## aesthetics4ever

10 pages by midnight..


----------



## TG123

radicalry00 said:


> 10 pages by midnight..


15


----------



## Zoe_baby

AK-26 said:


> cheers, as its been mentioned already i'll just add to it
> 
> key to abs = diet and cardio.
> 
> but that aside i think you'll like it here, great advice and banter.
> 
> if the lads get a bit much tell em to back off but other than that i'll leave you to your goals and wish you luck.


thankyou honey . does horse riding count as cardio as i currentily do that every day at work looking after horses on the stable's xxxx


----------



## Gorgeous_George

inb4Scooby


----------



## Zoe_baby

Gorgeous_George said:


> 8 and half? is that while holding a 2 stone weight lol


dont get the joke . was i suppose to laugh hun hehe


----------



## PaulB

Yes GSHOCK knows how to pull off the Jay Cutler look:whistling:


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Zoe_baby said:


> dont get the joke . was i suppose to laugh hun hehe


basically im saying you look less then 8 1/2 stone at 5''4, compliment, joke i dont know


----------



## Zoe_baby

Gorgeous_George said:


> basically im saying you look less then 8 1/2 stone at 5''4, compliment, joke i dont know


oh thankyou hun . well that's how much i weigh lovely xx


----------



## TG123

even with how incredibly toned you already are i love how people are still trying to give you advice anyway :lol:

any more toned and you'll be a shadow

giving advice to you on how to get toned would be like giving al pacino advice on how to act or giving kenny advice on how to ask more questions


----------



## Sharp161

Welcome to UKm, looking good :thumbup1:


----------



## QUEST

welcome zoe_baby:thumbup1:.............


----------



## AK-26

Zoe_baby said:


> thankyou honey . does horse riding count as cardio as i currentily do that every day at work looking after horses on the stable's xxxx


i suppose it would count as cardio, but i dont actually know as i've only ridden a horse once and it wasn't comfy.

but what i would say is just carry on doing what you're doing as it seems to work.

if you're still thinking you need to change something, post up daily diet and workout routine in the diet section and i'm sure you'll get detailed help with it rather than general advice.


----------



## Gorgeous_George

how can horse riding be cardio? that be like saying driving is cardio lol, those steriods sending you nutty ak


----------



## MissBC

Keeks said:


> Hello and welcome!
> 
> No fast way unfortunately, as above clean diet, cardio and keep at it but you will get there.


What she said 

Welcome

No fast way unfortunately, time and effort and consistency is the key


----------



## GShock

Zoe_baby said:


> your looking hot urself hun i must say :wub:


Ahhh that's Jay Cutler former Mr. Olympia ..my hero


----------



## AK-26

Gorgeous_George said:


> how can horse riding be cardio? that be like saying driving is cardio lol, those steriods sending you nutty ak


oi gobby, if you're a grand national jockey i'm sure its a workout lol


----------



## Gorgeous_George

GShock said:


> Ahhh that's Jay Cutler former Mr. Olympia ..my hero


LOL one of the best comments on here iv ever read

zoe_baby thinks GShocks looking in good shape in his avi

GShocks avi is Jay Cutler


----------



## MissBC

unfortunately horse riding is not really cardio

you will get some muscle activation in your legs when riding but nothing major so you will still need resistance training and cardio..


----------



## Gorgeous_George

AK-26 said:


> oi gobby, if you're a grand national jockey i'm sure its a workout lol


oh god ak's on the roid rage lol, your seated without moving hardly, i think driving a car would be better as you move the gears so a lil movement lol


----------



## Gorgeous_George

MissBC said:


> unfortunately horse riding is not really cardio
> 
> you will get some muscle activation in your legs when riding but nothing major so you will still need resistance training and cardio..


 :whistling:


----------



## AK-26

MissBC said:


> unfortunately horse riding is not really cardio
> 
> you will get some muscle activation in your legs when riding but nothing major so you will still need resistance training and cardio..


well thats shut me up


----------



## GShock

Gorgeous_George said:


> LOL one of the best comments on here iv ever read
> 
> zoe_baby thinks GShocks looking in good shape in his avi
> 
> GShocks avi is Jay Cutler


 :lol: this will be the only time in my life anyone makes this mistake :lol:


----------



## Gorgeous_George

GShock said:


> :lol: this will be the only time in my life anyone makes this mistake :lol:


LMWAO, atleast you can say you got mistaken for Jay


----------



## Gorgeous_George

oopsie daisy


----------



## Zoe_baby

hehe i haven't a clue who jay culter is guys.. Really is horse riding not classed as cardio exercise then ? Ak all i do is horse riding and sit ups everyday hun . I also enjoy walking along the beach in the nice sea breeze whilst walking my lil pug xxx


----------



## l6max

Hey there!


----------



## lxm

Oh dear.

God.

(hello btw  )


----------



## dipdabs

Hello 

Ps guys I reckon 12 pages by midnight


----------



## baggsy1436114680

welcome zoe, is horse riding lots of fun?


----------



## Zoe_baby

heya there back at you hehe . Is there many female members on this bodybuilding form ?xxxx


----------



## Zoe_baby

baggsy hun horse riding is very fun as u could imagine from a girl perspective hehe .. Xx


----------



## doggy

Zoe_baby said:


> hehe i haven't a clue who jay culter is guys.. Really is horse riding not classed as cardio exercise then ? Ak all i do is horse riding and sit ups everyday hun . I also enjoy walking along the beach in the nice sea breeze whilst walking my lil pug xxx


depends how much riding you do. if youre up out of the saddle your legs will be getting a good workout.


----------



## Milky

Oh how l laughed.

Bonjourno zoe, hope you stick around.


----------



## Mcintosh

welcome! hope you feel as welcome as i do :thumb:


----------



## AK-26

Zoe_baby said:


> hehe i haven't a clue who jay culter is guys.. Really is horse riding not classed as cardio exercise then ? Ak all i do is horse riding and sit ups everyday hun . I also enjoy walking along the beach in the nice sea breeze whilst walking my lil pug xxx


seeing as you've joined the gym now try

cross trainer

treadmill

rowing machine

stair master


----------



## TG123

Zoe_baby said:


> Is there many female members on this bodybuilding form ?xxxx


loads

ask scooby for the list


----------



## Gorgeous_George

you could try this routine for 6 weeks

1hr walk at steady pace on beach on a slightly breezy day while walking the dog

alternate with

1hr horse ride


----------



## Gorgeous_George

TG123 said:


> loads
> 
> ask scooby for the list


hell give u a decent sized profile with face and body pics aswell as all the names and adresses oh and what car they drive aswell as the reg


----------



## Gorgeous_George

/thread


----------



## dipdabs

Scooby has entered the building lol


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> Hello
> 
> Ps guys I reckon 12 pages by midnight


Lxm is here so her lav will be clean, I'm thinking hmmmmm, not sure.


----------



## Zoe_baby

thankyou for all of the good ideas as i live near the sea . Would body boarding be classed as cardio ? Ak i walk my baby boy every day for a hour hun hehe x


----------



## Kimball

Gorgeous_George said:


> hell give u a decent sized profile with face and body pics aswell as all the names and adresses oh and what car they drive aswell as the reg


And a few long distance bedroom shots taken from a nearby place of concealment


----------



## PaulB

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Welcome to the uk-m zoe lil beauty i must say :whistling:


get to the point will ya


----------



## Brawn

Hi Zoe, If you ever need any pointers or a program working out for you give me a shout. I'll not charge.


----------



## Zoe_baby

brawn i will keep that offer in mind hun xx


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:


> Scooby has entered the building lol


Lol , u got first hand scoobied - wonder how long it will take for poor zoe.


----------



## Brawn

Nor will I try and jump your bones. lol

Bmth is a great place to live with some great trainers around.


----------



## Zoe_baby

hehe scooby hun im engaged x


----------



## Milky

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Welcome to the uk-m zoe lil beauty i must say :whistling:


Scooby l swear to Lucifer if you stalk another woman on here l will turn you redder than a fat birds tampax !

Enough FFS !


----------



## Fatstuff

Milky said:


> Scooby l swear to Lucifer if you stalk another woman on here l will turn you redder than a fat birds tampax !
> 
> Enough FFS !


Is that really appropriate mr milky


----------



## Milky

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> what i do i was only welcoming her into the forum for god sake no harm in that is there


You never welcome any men by calling them beauts do you ?


----------



## Zoe_baby

scooby hasn't stalked me he welcomed me dont see any harm in that milky x


----------



## Milky

Fatstuff said:


> Is that really appropriate mr milky


I am past caring TBH.


----------



## Milky

Zoe_baby said:


> scooby hasn't stalked me he welcomed me dont see any harm in that milky x


Oh the joy of innocence.......

enjoy it while you can.


----------



## Fatstuff

Milky said:


> You never welcome any men by calling them beauts do you ?


And he's never been in MY journal :no:


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Kays got competition, i sense jelousy

who was it that talked about talhotblonde earlier, i see a sequal


----------



## Milky

Fatstuff said:


> And he's never been in MY journal :no:


Shocker....


----------



## doggy

Zoe_baby said:


> scooby hasn't stalked me he welcomed me dont see any harm in that milky x


theres still time. its only early.


----------



## Gorgeous_George

congrats on ur engagment Zoe


----------



## Loveleelady

hey Zoe welcome - and you look like you have an amazing figure already - so imagine how stunning it going to be with a little work - you'll get loads of help and info on here


----------



## Zoe_baby

hehe .. Any how does anyone know any good places to let me view diet intake as i want to improve on toning up m stomach more see which types of foods i need to be eating on a daily basis ??x


----------



## Milky

Zoe_baby said:


> hehe .. Any how does anyone know any good places to let me view diet intake as i want to improve on toning up m stomach more see which types of foods i need to be eating on a daily basis ??x


Do you want to lose weight or tone up or both ?

Lots of " stickies " in the diet section, good place to start.


----------



## dtlv

Hi Zoe, welcome to UKM.

From what i can see of you from your pics, you aren't far away from 'toning up' and gaining the shape to your stomach you desire... some tweaks to diet and a whole body routine which includes wotk for your abs and core will have you there in a relatively short period of time.

I'd suggest putting up a thread in the ladies section of the forum where our female members are more likely to notice and reply... we have some really clued up gals on here who are very helpful.


----------



## Kimball

Fatstuff said:


> And he's never been in MY journal :no:


Hey you're right you little cracker beaut you


----------



## Zoe_baby

lovelylady nice to see another girls face on here u been on here long hun?


----------



## Brawn

Milky said:


> You never welcome any men by calling them beauts do you ?


I've had him PM me time and time again. Must just be you that don't float his boat fella.


----------



## Fat

Welcome


----------



## dipdabs

Gorgeous_George said:


> Kays got competition, i sense jelousy
> 
> who was it that talked about talhotblonde earlier, i see a sequal


George that's not a very nice thing to suggest.

Ps I <3 milky hahaha redder than a fat birds tampax lolll


----------



## Zoe_baby

milky i just want to tone up for a holiday to spain in august xx


----------



## DiamondDixie

I'll be in Bournemouth Wednesday making the most of that beach for some early morning cardio sessions.


----------



## Milky

Brawn said:


> I've had him PM me time and time again. Must just be you that don't float his boat fella.


Thank fu*k for that !


----------



## leeds_01

hi zoe welcome to the forum


----------



## Milky

Zoe_baby said:


> milky i just want to tone up for a holiday to spain in august xx


Doing the same thing myself, currently on a strict diet, training and cardio.


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Kaywoodham said:


> George that's not a very nice thing to suggest.
> 
> Ps I <3 milky hahaha redder than a fat birds tampax lolll


your right im sorry theres no competition when ur involved


----------



## Brawn

If your just looking for a quick fix for a holiday then go hi protein and good fats, next to no carbs and do a good ab workout once a week along with some girly weights. Your already in good nick so a high protein and low carb diet will shed the tiny bit of fat you may be holding.

Tbh one month is a bit last minute and I really hope you get the bug.

edit: This was for OP and not you Milky, I know your not a 'quick fix' kinda guy and don't need advise from little old me. lol


----------



## Hotdog147

Oh Dear! No wonder we only have a handful of female members!

Welcome Zoe, good luck!!!!!


----------



## Zoe_baby

gorgeous george i have been engaged for a while now hun. Ill be getting married in 2014 hopefully hehe xx


----------



## Brawn

P.s Do fat women bleed more than skinny women? lol


----------



## Zoe_baby

brawn can u not talk about periods please hun, hehe x


----------



## Milky

Brawn said:


> P.s Do fat women bleed more than skinny women? lol


IME no but its a good line.

I apologise for any offence caused but you got my point.


----------



## Breda

surprise surprise...

Dudes welcome thread... 5 replys... if he's lucky

Ladies... 100+ if she's unlucky

Welcome Zoe


----------



## dipdabs

Gorgeous_George said:


> your right im sorry theres no competition when ur involved


*sighs*

Good luck with your goal Zoe 

Ask these guys about working out your BMR (I can't remember) and then get the app called my fitness pal, I didn't like it at first but I got use to it quickly. That way you can scan all the barcodes of everything you eat and keep an eye on how many carbs, protein and fat you are taking in each day and keep to the high protein and good fats brawn said about


----------



## AK-26

Zoe_baby said:


> gorgeous george i have been engaged for a while now hun. *Ill be getting married in 2014* hopefully hehe xx


Congrats :beer:


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Milky said:


> IME no but its a good line.
> 
> I apologise for any offence caused but you got my point.


how much experience you had with having periods milk


----------



## Zoe_baby

feel sorry for that scooby guy he was only welcoming me and got told off for it hehe x


----------



## George-Bean

I wanted to wait until you got all the drool mopped up before I said.........

Welcome to the cult!


----------



## Zoe_baby

heya kay nice see a girls face here . My fitness pal how can i get it ??


----------



## Milky

Zoe_baby said:


> feel sorry for that scooby guy he was only welcoming me and got told off for it hehe x


Zoe there is a reason, trust us on this one.


----------



## Milky

Gorgeous_George said:


> how much experience you had with having periods milk


Too much for even my liking TBH


----------



## Zoe_baby

george brean ur the best looking i take it then ;p hehehe xx


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Kaywoodham said:


> *sighs*


i was being sarcy :/

and still congrats zoe


----------



## fitrut

another girl :thumb:

hello and welcome, Im sure youl have great time here


----------



## dipdabs

Zoe_baby said:


> heya kay nice see a girls face here . My fitness pal how can i get it ??


Have you got an iPhone or just one that uses apps? Type it in the app store it will come up the best thing is that it's free


----------



## Brawn

Milky said:


> IME no but its a good line.
> 
> I apologise for any offence caused but you got my point.


Don't worry, you didn't offend me. I'm not fat nor have I had a period in....... Well never.

Sorry Zoe. I'm off periods now. <---- ha ha, See what I did there!


----------



## Guest

welcome and enjoy the forum hope you reach your goal a lot of good lads and lady's on here is just finding them  in your case they will find you

good clean diet

I think circuit training is good for toning and weight loss and cardio first thing in morning good as well


----------



## Zoe_baby

i have a htc phone love can u tell me what the app is called x


----------



## Kimball

Zoe_baby said:


> i have a htc phone love can u tell me what the app is called x


It's just called myfitnesspal


----------



## dipdabs

Zoe_baby said:


> i have a htc phone love can u tell me what the app is called x


It's called my fitness pal.

You get to do and see fancy things like this





I love it now I don't stop scanning wrappers lol


----------



## Zoe_baby

im downloading it now so i wil llet you know how i get on with it in couple days time .


----------



## dipdabs

Zoe_baby said:


> im downloading it now so i wil llet you know how i get on with it in couple days time .


Kool. Any probs just ask the guys they've helped me loads


----------



## Kimball

Zoe_baby said:


> im downloading it now so i wil llet you know how i get on with it in couple days time .


Does your fiancé train too? We always find it helps with motivation and less chance of excuses to skip sessions


----------



## Phenix

Welcome Zoe baby


----------



## l6max

Hey there!


----------



## Hayesy

yo dude, welcome


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U

How you doing? :thumbup1:


----------



## Gary29

Welcome, I'm also trying to lose some timber ready for my holiday in September, cardio, cardio, cardio and less calories than I would like, hate it!

Good luck with your goals though.


----------



## Steuk

Welcome to ukm. Looking great already tbh.


----------



## irishdude

like flies on sh*t with this thread...errrm Welcome!


----------



## Andy Dee




----------



## Kimball

andysutils said:


>


Yes


----------



## MattGriff

Squirrel said:


> Hi Zoe & welcome....Remember, abs are built in the kitchen.
> 
> Good luck with your goals.


Really? I have abs and I eat Pizza, Burgers and the like every single day.


----------



## Zoe_baby

my fitness pal i find hard to use will it become easier to work out once i get use to calories hehe


----------



## dipdabs

Zoe_baby said:


> my fitness pal i find hard to use will it become easier to work out once i get use to calories hehe


Give it a few days honestly I was dead against it ask kimball, but I got so fed up writing it down and adding it up.


----------



## Zoe_baby

think i would prefer just eatting how i normally do hun . have we got to monitor calories and food intake on a daily basis. i'm only wanting to tone my body not add muscle hehe


----------



## dipdabs

Zoe_baby said:


> think i would prefer just eatting how i normally do hun . have we got to monitor calories and food intake on a daily basis. i'm only wanting to tone my body not add muscle hehe


Well with how slim you are your problem won't be calories it will be what you are eating, as most have said abs are based mainly on diet. You could smash cardio but if you carried on eating a lot of sugar etc you are always going to have a layer of fat. Some people have amazing genetics which is why they can just eat rubbish, do one workout a week and look ripped, but this isn't usual. I've always been slim never been fat but only since dieting properly can you see my abs. I do do ab work sit ups etc but I've worked up to harder exercises I do over the last 4 months, you need to build your core muscles first. So if you don't want to change your diet what exercise are you going to do?


----------



## MattGriff

Oh and welcome by the way.


----------



## Greenspin

Zoe_baby said:


> think i would prefer just eatting how i normally do hun . have we got to monitor calories and food intake on a daily basis. i'm only wanting to tone my body not add muscle hehe


If you want to lose body fat to give you a more toned look and want to do so in a month, it'll be easiest for you to predict weight loss by means of calories counting, as if you go just by the mirror it'll be hard to see week by week whether you're actually making progress and so whether you need to alter your diet/training etc. And if you go by scales and you don't lose weight then your going to have to reduce food-drink/increase exercise by a random amount which isn't efficient.

You could always count how many calories you consume on average per day for a few days, then find out what food/drink you can eliminate to make your normal diet deficient in calories so you will lose some weight by eating your normal diet minus the eliminated food; that way you only have to do some number crunching and can eat as you normally do. Then week by week check your weight and maybe take pictures and measurements so to give you a few ways to keep an eye on your progress.

Or even more crudely, if your current diet stably maintains your current body weight, then find out what food/drink(s) you can eliminate per day that amount to around 500 odd kcals and see how that goes for you. Again with some basic measurements of progress, like pics etc.

Welcome to the board, you planning on sticking around after your holiday?


----------



## DutchTony

145 replies to Zoe's introduction. How strange :lol:

Welcome Zoe


----------



## Hartman

DutchTony said:


> 145 replies to Zoe's introduction. How strange :lol:
> 
> Welcome Zoe


Just a friendly ol place mate


----------



## Mighty.Panda

radicalry00 said:


> 10 pages by midnight..


You just made it


----------



## Simspin

Nice to c ya to c ya nice.


----------



## RAWRAB

welcome


----------



## Gary29

Zoe_baby gets 10 pages, and poor old Dave Mong struggles to get onto the second page, strange!


----------



## Snorbitz1uk

Gary29 said:


> Zoe_baby gets 10 pages, and poor old Dave Mong struggles to get onto the second page, strange!


is a testosterone thing


----------



## wilsoneba

welcome ive just joind to not sure how to use it like lol , can i ask does any1 know or heard ov rio labs 350mg? wud like to know thnaks


----------



## eezy1

if dave mong wants 10 pages he should look into a sex change op :laugh:


----------



## apollo17

hey Zoe, welcome to UKM, looks like your already popular here so your off to a good start lol!

If your willing to put the work in, you will defintely see the results, if your new to the training tho keep it simple for now. The diet will come as you learn what works for you...don't be afraid to try and test and what works for some doesn't always work for everyone!

Hope to chat to you soon

Apollo xx


----------



## BodyBuilding101

2,145 views so far 

Welcome


----------



## Magic Torch

Hey Zoe, how's the training going?


----------



## Milky

Magic Torch said:


> Hey Zoe, how's the training going?


Must be going well he's not been back on !


----------



## Lockon

Tempted to start all threads with "Hello new girl here!<3" and watch everyone come flocking!


----------



## 1010AD

Zoe_baby said:


> View attachment 87720
> View attachment 87721
> 
> 
> thank you for the welcome's i have uploaded two photos of my stomach at present but want to make it flatter and tone up


looks mighty fine to me


----------



## hackskii

New Girl:lol:


----------



## Kimball

So who was it then?

Can't believe so many people fell for it


----------



## Milky

Kimball said:


> So who was it then?
> 
> Can't believe so many people fell for it


why what on earth do you mean :whistling:


----------



## Sharp161

Zoe_baby said:


> hehe i haven't a clue who jay culter is guys.. Really is horse riding not classed as cardio exercise then ? Ak all i do is horse riding and sit ups everyday hun . I also enjoy walking along the beach in the nice sea breeze whilst walking my lil pug xxx


Why not run along the beach instead of walk? Or swim? You have a well nice beach down there. I used to live in Portsmouth and id swim pretty close parallel to the shore the length of the beach. Well until i got stung by a weaver fish 

Little and often is the key to start!


----------



## hackskii

Milky said:


> why what on earth do you mean :whistling:


What are you trying to say Milk Daddy? :rolleye:


----------



## Milky

hackskii said:


> What are you trying to say Milk Daddy? :rolleye:


Well clearly some one smells a rat re our " new girl " and who am l to either disprove or approve the theory.

( hope no one rubbed one out over " her " tho, how embarrassing ) :lol:


----------



## milzy

I want a complete munter to start a thread like this just for a change. Mainly to see a great transformation not babe transformed to slightly more toned babe with a new modeling contract.


----------



## hackskii

Milky said:


> Well clearly some one smells a rat re our " new girl " and who am l to either disprove or approve the theory.
> 
> ( hope no one rubbed one out over " her " tho, how embarrassing ) :lol:


I would think that it would be tough to grab so many pictures of the same girl.

POF, facebook what? :lol:

Its our little secret big Milk Daddy.......


----------



## Kimball

Milky said:


> why what on earth do you mean :whistling:


Oh nothing, although I'd love to know if 'her' posting ip matched another members for example


----------



## Kimball

hackskii said:


> I would think that it would be tough to grab so many pictures of the same girl.
> 
> POF, facebook what? :lol:
> 
> Its our little secret big Milk Daddy.......


Oh not so sure, I have a phone full of pictures of a very pleasant Portuguese girl we met this weekend. Could easily start a thread based on that. I'm sure "she" would get a lot of welcome messages


----------



## dipdabs

I have a confession


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> I have a confession


Really ! Is this true mods?


----------



## hackskii

Kimball said:


> Really ! Is this true mods?


Yes, I am a strait man.


----------



## Kimball

Come on then Kay, have to admit I thought it was a guy posting not another girl we're you rodzilla and the trainer too


----------



## Leigh

I love a confession! hehe


----------



## Bashy

What in the blue hell is going on here!!

:cursing:


----------



## Bashy

Does Milky have some alter ego named Zoe that Hackskii knows about? :confused1:


----------



## Milky

Bashy said:


> Does Milky have some alter ego named Zoe that Hackskii knows about? :confused1:


Cheeky bastard, every one knows me as Susan !!


----------



## Kimball

Bashy said:


> Does Milky have some alter ego named Zoe that Hackskii knows about? :confused1:


Think you might have been lusting after Kay's alter ego, if you're lucky!


----------



## hackskii

Milky said:


> Cheeky bastard, every one knows me as Susan !!


Why do you think they call him Milkey?......................It is really lactating Susan.


----------



## Magic Torch

Having multiple accounts for the purpose of trolling is a permanent ban for any member doing this, if we knew who's account it was we'd ban them.

Kay, you have something to confess?!


----------



## Kimball

Magic Torch said:


> Having multiple accounts for the purpose of trolling is a permanent ban for any member doing this, if we knew who's account it was we'd ban them.
> 
> Kay, you have something to confess?!


But how would you define trolling, wouldn't this just be a bit of a joke? And quite funny for those that took it seriously


----------



## Magic Torch

No it's actually fairly serious as when a real person signs up and gets jumped on for being a troll then leaves we lose a member.

We can usually tell when it's a joke, but this is obviously someone with another motive judging by the lengths they have gone too.


----------



## dipdabs

I was lying omg people lol im not Zoe or the trainer or rodderz lol


----------



## Milky

Kaywoodham said:


> I was lying omg people lol im not Zoe or the trainer or rodderz lol


We need proof.....

NOW how can you prove your not a man called Zoe ?


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> I was lying omg people lol im not Zoe or the trainer or rodderz lol


you been naughty ?? Kay or whatever you like to be called lol !!


----------



## Milky

Nah we can comfirm Kay is not number one suspect ATM,

Where is our resident negger by the way ?


----------



## Queenie

Milky said:


> Nah we can comfirm Kay is not number one suspect ATM,
> 
> Where is our resident negger by the way ?


Broken his phone! Limited access to Internet


----------



## Milky

RXQueenie said:


> Broken his phone! Limited access to Internet


Mmmmm ok maybe not him then...


----------



## Leigh

Milky said:


> Nah we can comfirm Kay is not number one suspect ATM,
> 
> Where is our resident negger by the way ?


he broke his phone, he said, the other day, so had limited net access


----------



## MRSTRONG

The trainer kept calling Kay beaut and stunna also made lots of posts about gymgym that only someone that knew what gymgym and Scooby were posting so whoever it is is a member here .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Btw Kay is Defo female :whistling:


----------



## Leigh

Have I missed something with scooby ... and others?


----------



## dipdabs

Well I could confirm I'm not a guy called Zoe but it may get explicit..


----------



## Milky

Leigh L said:


> Have I missed something with scooby ... and others?


it went a bit mad the other night, we had 2 self confessed " guru's " turn up and a chick.


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> Btw Kay is Defo female :whistling:


U know ewen


----------



## Kimball

Magic Torch said:


> No it's actually fairly serious as when a real person signs up and gets jumped on for being a troll then leaves we lose a member.
> 
> We can usually tell when it's a joke, but this is obviously someone with another motive judging by the lengths they have gone too.


Yes thats fair enough, thus was an attempt to be serious, I think rodzilla is serious and the trainer was clearly a joke even though so many took him seriously


----------



## Kimball

Milky said:


> Nah we can comfirm Kay is not number one suspect ATM,
> 
> Where is our resident negger by the way ?


Lol, pictures wouldn't be an issue!


----------



## Milky

Kimball said:


> Yes thats fair enough, thus was an attempt to be serious, I think rodzilla is serious and the trainer was clearly a joke even though so many took him seriously


Where are they now tho ?

I know " super rod " has turned up elsewhere.


----------



## Kimball

Milky said:


> it went a bit mad the other night, we had 2 self confessed " guru's " turn up and a chick.


Can't believe the 2nd guru wasn't spotted as an obvious **** take of the first one neither posted since?

Hasn't the multiple logins shown anything?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> U know ewen


100% female


----------



## eezy1

theres been afew suspect ladies onhere


----------



## Leigh

Milky said:


> it went a bit mad the other night, we had 2 self confessed " guru's " turn up and a chick.


how did I miss this?

Can someone fill me in on The final outcome?


----------



## Kimball

Milky said:


> Where are they now tho ?
> 
> I know " super rod " has turned up elsewhere.


Has he must have missed that, and as the trainer signed off with Roy Batty's death speech it would be a miracle to see him again have any of them signed in again? Could at least 2 of them have been the same? I do think super rod was taking himself seriously


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> 100% female


well apart from the 10 inches of c0ck hanging from her groin .. oh wait thats you pmsl !!!


----------



## Leigh

ewen said:


> 100% female


Behave Ewen, you tart:lol:x


----------



## MRSTRONG

Leigh L said:


> Behave Ewen, you tart:lol:x


Haha I've no idea what your talking about


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> well apart from the 10 inches of c0ck hanging from her groin .. oh wait thats you pmsl !!!


Measured it while I was asleep did u lol naughty boy


----------

